# Does Anybody on this forum think that antidepressants usage caused/triggered their IBS ?



## Kenny (Jan 28, 2020)

My IBS-D started one month after I was prescribed Prozac/Fluoxetine to treat my OCD. No IBS prior. Anybody else have the same experience ?


----------



## LifeLongIssues (5 mo ago)

It could totally not agree with your system. 

I have take vitamin supplements that have wrecked my gut.


----------

